# Amber Munyon's Paw paw



## jskirk (Dec 10, 2011)

I picked this  up today at an antique shop, paid 8.00 for it. Was this a bitters bottle?


----------



## jskirk (Dec 10, 2011)

bottom


----------



## jskirk (Dec 10, 2011)

pic


----------



## epackage (Dec 10, 2011)

"Dr. Munyon's Paw-Paw Elixir" and its main ingredient was fermented papaya juice. It was served at his resort, Hotel Hygeia, on Munyon Island. At the time his cures were highly regarded with the Philadelphia Times writing that "Professor Munyon is to medicine what Professor Edison is to electricity


----------



## jskirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, so I gues this is common bottle?


----------



## epackage (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know to be honest...we have a resident Paw Paw collector but I forget who that is exactly...Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 11, 2011)

[8|] Yeah Its pretty common, always one or two on e-bay........


----------



## botlguy (Dec 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I don't know to be honest...we have a resident Paw Paw collector but I forget who that is exactly...Jim


 You might be thinking of me since I collecy WAW-WAW. I used to have several Paw Paw variants due to the sound alike name but they disappeared. Paw Paws are pretty common.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 11, 2011)

Semi-common, but great looking and definitely a deal for $8


----------



## jcrlanger (Apr 13, 2012)

I was fortunate to crawl under a 120+ year old building today and I found a perfect one of these.  The crawl space was very tiny for a 6'2 220lbs man so it was well worth the effort.


----------

